# In/out of phase possible with DCC?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm in the middle of an expansion on my layout, and during the process the feed wires to my track were cut. Since the expansion is going right over the feed lines I thought I would add another feed to the expansion loop as a backup. My question is: Since I'm running DCC, do I need to worry about having both feeds in phase? I realize I could unhook my DCC and use a DC transformer to sort them out, but is it necessary?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Keith- 

"Out of phase" feeds, or crossed wires are the the same as a short circuit. Both wires need to be attached to the track with the same polarity. 

If you start up the track power and the central station trips, flip the polarity of the second set of feeders. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect, that's easy...thanks very much Bob!

Keith


----------

